# [FRFA] SCH-I510 Frequently Requested Files Archive - Root - Return to Stock- Other



## jheide44 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Ok Fixed It... Originally posted to the wrong section and requested a delete... in retrospect I'll put something useful here too *

*[FRFA] SCH-I510 Frequently Requested Files Archive - Root - Return to Stock- Other*

As our device gracefully ages I have often wondered if Droid Charge users will to have access to the files that were common during the earlier days. Well I did something about it, here...

http://tweakedrom.co...ge_SCH-I510.php

Download responsibly my friends!

Not everything has MD5 posted, not yet. I will update when validated against local working copy and/or original source if still available. Please, read the disclaimers.

(Be kind, for I am n00b.)

Note:
Please, don't ask me to host your stuff. I can take suggestions (if I missed something important), but this is the main package I fall back on when crack flashing.

PS. If I am mirroring any of your original work, I have probably sent PM's... Let me know if there is an issue, I will make it right.


----------



## jheide44 (Aug 17, 2013)

*NEW TweakTools Mirror up and running!* (As of 8/9/13)

This is all the files behind the tweaktools v36 .sh script that we have all come to love from our Android Terminal Emulator...

While I haven't procedurally tested every menu option, I've tried out a good many of the menu options. (Let me know if there are download issues, MIME extensions...)

There were like 3 stock bloat apk's I was unable to locate, but the files are is basically 99.9% there! (Not sure about the animated gif images of a flying raibow pooping pop-tart looking cat that represents some of the boot animations... HERE...is there a back story to that?)

This time directory browsing has been enabled on the webserver. So... feel free to check out the script syntax right from your browser.

*TT 36 for Tweaked 3.2 Repository Mirror:*
http://tools.tweaked...P5E/tweaktools/

*Note:* The official repository auto updates your local scripts. NO "REAL" NEED TO POINT TO THIS MIRROR!  If the powers that be want to point to this mirror they can make it happen in a way that most TT users may not even notice

However, if the http://www.tonsit.com/tweaktools/ repository goes down again I can and will post files/instructions on how to point your FP5 Tweaked 3.2 deployments at this mirror.

...feel free to play around.

*bread crumbs... *
there are 3 .sh scripts in "/system/bin" and "/system/xbin" just modify the variable "HOSTURL" to point to the my mirror.
Suppose you could also point "TWEAKSITE" to HERE.

Enjoy!

PS. If TT was ever forked/updated for FP8 this could serve as a fall back plan for those wishing to remain on the FP5 flavor, theoretically... (Don't hold your breath...)


----------



## jheide44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Reserved 3


----------



## jheide44 (Aug 17, 2013)

*Donate:*
Truth is that domain names, servers, and bandwidth all have a cost. If you want to share the load feel free to chip in by clicking this:
DONATE (There is a PayPal button down in the jheide44 section.)

That said, most of the real effort was put in by folks like Dwitherell and imnuts. Please consider sending your donation dollars in that direction.

PS. By donating you agree that you have read the disclaimer page, HERE... and THIS. As such, you are aware that donations formally entitle you to NOTHING.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

jheide44 said:


> ...PS. By donating you agree that you have read the disclaimer page, HERE... and THIS. As such, you are aware that donations formally entitle you to NOTHING.


lol I like the disclaimer


----------

